# GH storage



## bugman (Jan 29, 2021)

This may have been discussed already but...

What would the storage life of GH be if it hadn't been reconstituted but kept in a place that is a constant 65° or less.    (Not in a freezer as it should have been)


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2021)

I keep mine in the refrigerator. Serum tests have shown it good (once reconstituted) even after 3 mos. I don't generally have more of a stockpile than that so no idea if it would keep longer.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2021)

Room temperature for up to 2 years (same as the exp date on the vial)


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2021)

Seros are only good for 14 days in the fridge once reconstituted, one could conclude the generics would have the same shelf life.



NbleSavage said:


> I keep mine in the refrigerator. Serum tests have shown it good (once reconstituted) even after 3 mos. I don't generally have more of a stockpile than that so no idea if it would keep longer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Seros are only good for 14 days in the fridge once reconstituted, one could conclude the generics would have the same shelf life.



My bad - I'd meant that I'd kept it unconstituted in the fridge fer 3 mos, reconstituted it and had a serum done.

Agree on needing to get it topped within two weeks once reconstituted.


----------

